# Rashad Evans Signature



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Anybody want to make a Rashad Evans Signature with some red, white, & black in it... I will give you what I can afford...lol


----------



## Nimmy (Aug 15, 2007)

Sterling said:


> Anybody want to make a Rashad Evans Signature with some red, white, & black in it... I will give you what I can afford...lol


il make u a nice on man once i find out how to use this site correctly.

What are the sizes to be?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

I am not sure about sizes.
I really would appreciate it man.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*rashad sig*

How's this sig?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

raymardo said:


> How's this sig?
> View attachment 780



Perfect Dude...I really appreciate it man..I will hook you up


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice sig


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Added your name*

With your name.


----------

